# what's your favorite freshwater fish?



## danelindquist

I thought this could be fun and interesting *what is your favorite fresh water fish and why?*
I'm interested to see what everyone's favorite is, if it's more about colors or personality. The more that respond, the more fun and informative!


----------



## majerah1

Betta Macrostoma. Macro= Big Stoma = Mouth As you can see its very fitting 

These are my favorites because they have wonderful colors and personalities! They love people. 







And done with my pic spam.


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo

Puntius denisonii (Roseline Shark) because they are beautiful fish, and Erpetoichthys calabricus (Ropefish) because they are cool snake-like fish. I've had neither of them, but I am planning to keep and breed both of them.


----------



## dalfed

Pseudotropheus demasoni most active fish I have ever kept and beautiful colors.


----------



## DeJay126

So far, I definitely have to go with Albino Cories. I love seeing them work together as a team to keep the tank clean. They scour every single surface of the tank. And IMO, they look awesome!


----------



## AquaticBob

My favorite freshwater fish is the Corydora. My choice is based both on personality, and appearance. Corydora actually treat their aquarium as if it were a playground. Some fish hover in the water, other fish swim in the water, but Corydora play in the water. I will take an Albino, or Emerald over another freshwater fish each chance I get.

-Robert Lewis


----------



## rtmaston

my favorite is a Farlowella sucker cat. its the best lay back fish you will every see.it will not bother anything or fight for food at feeding time.


----------



## coralbandit

It's a three way toss up,between roseline sharks(beautiful, peaceful,active and schooling)discus(beautiful,gracefull,reasonably social once past introduction) and arrowanna(graceful,beautiful,constant motion in a rythmic smooth type of being).
Hard to say who is #1, I don't have an arrowanna at this time and now know even an 
8' tank is so limiting for them,and daily enjoy my roselines and discus,but I dream of properly keeping an arrowanna some day,when I can have a 500g+ tank!


----------



## manninge20

Hmm. Good question. I'd have to say my angel that I have in my 29. She is a thing of beauty and always comes up to the glass whenever I walk by.


----------



## Jenniferinfl

At the moment, Parosphromenus tweediei. tweediei

The ones I bought are juvenile and don't have much coloration at the moment, but, I love their movement style. They do a lot of that sideways posturing trying to look bigger. I love that when I look in the tank at them at least a couple stop what they're doing and stare right back.


----------



## coralbandit

Jenniferinfl said:


> At the moment, Parosphromenus tweediei. tweediei
> 
> The ones I bought are juvenile and don't have much coloration at the moment, but, I love their movement style. They do a lot of that sideways posturing trying to look bigger. I love that when I look in the tank at them at least a couple stop what they're doing and stare right back.


WOW!What a beautiful fish!Hope yours color up nice for you and you enjoy them.


----------



## chrisb01

Guppies and Angelfish, and there's a story behind both.

I started the hobby with Guppies. When I was five years old I used to collect wild Guppies from the streams and creeks in Puerto Rico.

I love the personality and majesty of the Angelfish. I've had them since I was 14 years old.


----------



## philthy209

Pundamillia neyereri . Crazy colorful and a blast to watch.


----------



## Arthur7

A.australe hjerresenii



I have breeded this fish in early years, and now again. It is always successful.


----------



## chrisb01

Arthur7 said:


> A.australe hjerresenii
> 
> I have breeded this fish in early years, and now again. It is always successful.


Beautiful fish. You should be here in Florida. I have been going to the Suncoast Killifish Society meetings for a few months now. I don't keep killifish, but I'm fascinated by them.

Well, I have least killies, but they're not true killifish.


----------



## Jet

My favourite fish I've kept is the Malawi eye biter, Dimidichromis compressiceps, because they are so fast and intelligent. I have one named Bugatti Veyron.

However my dream fish is arapaima gigas, and I would rather someday have that fish and 1000 gallon aquarium than even a sportscar. But hopefully I'll have a nice Aston Martin too, completing the fantasy.


----------



## Arthur7

chrisb01 said:


> Beautiful fish. You should be here in Florida. I have been going to the Suncoast Killifish Society meetings for a few months now. I don't keep killifish, but I'm fascinated by them.
> 
> Well, I have least killies, but they're not true killifish.


It is not enough to keep these fish. One must grow. If no offspring are, you will soon have no more. Yes, you are in Florida, of course, a better climate than me here. Insect larvae are needed.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## angelsdice159

Rainbow shark
Just cuz ive had mine for ever and hes bad ***. .


----------



## Dolphielov

Corydoras because they "look like Dr. Seuss fish"


----------



## chrisb01

You know, I have a thing for Cories myself. They are nice fish.


----------



## sharkettelaw

theres a four way tie between my favourite fish: betta splendens because they are so colourful and soooo intelligent with bubbly personalities, bala sharks because they live so long, get so big and are extremely gentle even when they're big, red tailed sharks because mine was almost 6 inches and he jumped out the tank and was dry when i found him but put him back inside and he lived for another 2-3 years before he got eaten by a bigger fish, and last but not least hi fin sharks because they are graceful, beautiful and remind me of the saltwater variety


----------



## tankboy

It's got to be the Otocinclus Catfish.
:animated_fish_swimm:animated_fish_swimm:animated_fish_swimm
They are active and fun to watch as they dart amongst the weed in my planted tank and they are practical too as they all but eliminate the algae.


----------



## klauspabst

German blue ram
(I'm new here,and can't figure out how to attach a photo,sorry)


----------



## pepe

Jet said:


> My favourite fish I've kept is the Malawi eye biter, Dimidichromis compressiceps, because they are so fast and intelligent. I have one named Bugatti Veyron.
> 
> However my dream fish is arapaima gigas, and I would rather someday have that fish and 1000 gallon aquarium than even a sportscar. But hopefully I'll have a nice Aston Martin too, completing the fantasy.


A 1000 gallon tank is about 1/10th the size needed to keep that fish. It's depressing to see how many baby Arapaima's are for sale.Personally I won't do business with anyone who sells them.It tells me that they have zero concern for the future of the fish they sell and are only concerned with profit.


----------



## zwanged

Severums. Here's my rotkeil severum and green severum lip-locking:
<a href="http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/zwanged/media/new_fish_room/IMG_20140217_180123287_zpsd99d795e.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b617/zwanged/new_fish_room/IMG_20140217_180123287_zpsd99d795e.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140217_180123287_zpsd99d795e.jpg"/></a>

And here's a video of them:

VID_20140217_severums_lip_locking_zps9dd2d6e0.mp4 Video by zwanged | Photobucket

Though I like many other south American and central american cichlids too...


----------



## aireal

Love my pond fish. Bluegill, because of this fish below is the whole reason my little fish obsession started. Super interactive with people and fun to watch. Love it!
<a href="http://s1047.photobucket.com/user/airealbridges/media/cf5b4376-d565-4e09-80ef-4bf536d1b99a.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1047.photobucket.com/albums/b480/airealbridges/cf5b4376-d565-4e09-80ef-4bf536d1b99a.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo cf5b4376-d565-4e09-80ef-4bf536d1b99a.jpg"/></a>


----------



## pepe

I know this is a boring answer but mollies ,lots and lots of mollies.Just not those balloon types.


----------



## ChessieSFR

I'll be boring right along with you. I've got a thing for Platys, and now I'm a little obsessed with my little Otos. They are adorable.


----------



## joecrouse

I really like the look of various kilifish but i dont have a tank appropriate for them yet. Nor do I have a tank anywhere NEAR big enough (Im working on it) and I certainly dont have the cash to buy em yet of course NOBODY near me (that I know of yet) stocks em


----------



## chrisb01

aireal said:


> Love my pond fish. Bluegill, because of this fish below is the whole reason my little fish obsession started. Super interactive with people and fun to watch. Love it!


That is a nice fish, congrats.


----------



## chrisb01

zwanged said:


> Severums. Here's my rotkeil severum and green severum lip-locking:
> <a href="http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/zwanged/media/new_fish_room/IMG_20140217_180123287_zpsd99d795e.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b617/zwanged/new_fish_room/IMG_20140217_180123287_zpsd99d795e.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140217_180123287_zpsd99d795e.jpg"/></a>
> 
> And here's a video of them:
> 
> VID_20140217_severums_lip_locking_zps9dd2d6e0.mp4 Video by zwanged | Photobucket
> 
> Though I like many other south American and central american cichlids too...


That is great, beautiful fish, congrats.

I also have a rotkeil. And I have a gold female and a green male that have spawned four times already. All the fry are green, but they carry the gold gene.


----------



## aireal

chrisb01 said:


> That is a nice fish, congrats.


Thank you. Who knew such an awesome fish was one cast net away.


----------



## chrisb01

aireal said:


> Thank you. Who knew such an awesome fish was one cast net away.


Amazing. Are you in Florida?


----------



## aireal

chrisb01 said:


> Amazing. Are you in Florida?


Sure am. North FL


----------



## chrisb01

aireal said:


> Sure am. North FL


Great, I'm in Lakeland. We are going to start collecting in the lakes soon, maybe April. I'll let you know, if you want to join us. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## aireal

chrisb01 said:


> Great, I'm in Lakeland. We are going to start collecting in the lakes soon, maybe April. I'll let you know, if you want to join us. It's a lot of fun.


Lakeland isn't far from me at all. I'm in Jacksonville.


----------



## Smokinwitdafishies

Id have to say my old male red devil cichlid


----------



## AquaFin

Jet said:


> My favourite fish I've kept is the Malawi eye biter, Dimidichromis compressiceps, because they are so fast and intelligent. I have one named Bugatti Veyron.
> 
> However my dream fish is arapaima gigas, and I would rather someday have that fish and 1000 gallon aquarium than even a sportscar. But hopefully I'll have a nice Aston Martin too, completing the fantasy.


googled arapaima gigas WOW!!!


----------



## Botiadancer

I don't think I ever gave mine... so here goes...
For the last 20 years, I would have said Clown Loaches very closely followed by Satanaperca leucosticta/jurupari eartheaters. I can (and do!) watch them for hours on end. Even my gf likes to watch them.

But...

Ever since I bought a single Sewellia lineolata (reticulated hillstream loach), I can't wait to get more. He's the first fish I look for when I get home. I was planning on getting a bunch for a 30g long tank, but now that I may be moving and getting more room, I may hold off and get even more in a 40 or 60 gallon tank... or get some of the spotted ones too... need more tanks... need more room... need more tanks....


----------

